# Sexing my azures (continued)



## gusgieg (Feb 24, 2020)

I just wanted to add a side by side photo of them, there are photos of their toe pads on my previous thread. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

The one in the middle looks female


----------



## gusgieg (Feb 24, 2020)

I agree with you on that one @Tijl I was basing it off the arch on its back. Does it look like the one on the left has a slightly less arched back? Thanks.


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

It's impossible to say based on the photo.


----------

